# Personal Trainer Wanted (Tokyo)



## KabukiChick

Hello everyone, I'm new to forums so please have patience! I recently moved to Tokyo and am wanting to find a gym with an English speaking staff. I would ideally want a personal trainer as well, but am not sure where to look. Does anyone have advice?


----------



## kyledesu

Depends, where you are in Tokyo?


----------



## KabukiChick

*Location*

I live off the Sugamo stop on the Yamanote line, so anything that is close to there, or close to Ochanomizu off the Chuo line where I work. If its off the Yamanote, that is still easy enough access for me to get to


----------



## kyledesu

There's a Golds Gym one station away at Otsuka its not the cheapest gym but I like them 
Usually they have someone there that can speak English..
And, If you need a trainer I can help you with that too..

Search google maps 

Type this in "golds gym otsuka, tokyo"

Sorry it wouldn't let me put the full url


----------



## KabukiChick

Yeah I had seen advertisements for Gold's Gym around the Harajuku Station. Do you know how much a membership costs or what their membership plans look like? How long have you been working out there?


----------



## kyledesu

I've been working out at the Harajuku Station for about a year. Pricing varies depending on your membership. I think my membership was around $100 a month.


----------



## kyledesu

But, I have a global membership.. 
I'm usually there in the mornings if you want to come check it out..


----------



## KabukiChick

Everyday? and around what time, I might if I can find some spare time


----------



## kyledesu

Almost, everyday usually in the mornings 9-12 sometimes later..


----------

